# Which WWE Women have had plastic surgery?



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Nobody cares.


----------



## ElIdolo (Jan 30, 2018)

Paige looks worse than she has ever looked before.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Can't believe Torrie Wilson is 40 :millhouse


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Paige really screwed herself up i think, she just doesn't look right.

Then again, i assume it's WWE's makeup team that are putting that lipstick on her, makes her look like a clown, sadly.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Paige's lips look really bad and I think Carmella has had her's done recently.

Boob Jobs

Alexa Bliss (Before WWE)
Dana Brooke (Before WWE)
Mickie James (Before WWE)
Maryse (Before WWE)
Mandy Rose (Before WWE)
Paige (Some say she hasn't. I think she has)
Charlotte
Natalya
Lana (Before WWE)


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Mandy Rose had a lot done, more than just her chest.. I know that much, the rest i don't fucking know.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Most of them seem to have had some work done.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Paige really screwed herself up i think, she just doesn't look right.
> 
> Then again, i assume it's WWE's makeup team that are putting that lipstick on her, makes her look like a clown, sadly.


WWE's makeup department loves red lipstick waaaay too much, and it doesn't look good on a fair few of the women.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Paige really screwed herself up i think, she just doesn't look right.
> 
> Then again, i assume it's WWE's makeup team that are putting that lipstick on her, makes her look like a clown, sadly.


Paige was way hotter in her last run. I used to be :sodone over her. The red lipstick was not a flattering look at all.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Imo it looks like Carmella, Charlotte look like they had some





















Their faces don't look natural IMO



















They look totally different from just a couple years ago


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Most of them seem to have had some work done.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE's makeup department loves red lipstick waaaay too much, and it doesn't look good on a fair few of the women.


Yeah, WWE are horrible when it comes to makeup a lot of the time. With a lot of the women, less is more, they just need a little bit, they don't need it caked on, it makes them look worse.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Paige was way hotter in her last run. I used to be :sodone over her. The red lipstick was not a flattering look at all.


Yep, totally agree. Not trying to knock Paige too much as she's still a fine looking woman but yeah, the red lipstick is really, really off putting.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yeah, WWE are horrible when it comes to makeup a lot of the time. With a lot of the women, less is more, they just need a little bit, they don't need it caked on, it makes them look worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, totally agree. Not trying to knock Paige too much as she's still a fine looking woman but yeah, the red lipstick is really, really off putting.


Yep. There's some genuinely gorgeous women in WWE today like Many Rose and Carmella, among others but WWE just drowns them in makeup and ruins it. Less is indeed more.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Most (if not all) of the WWE girls have some work done


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All of them.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

zrc said:


> All of them.


Nah not all. I would say girls like Becky Lynch are all natural. What work has she had done?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Nah not all. I would say girls like Becky Lynch are all natural. What work has she had done?


There's not a damn woman on the roster that hasn't had their tits done in one way or another.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I really doubt WWE make up department would put some shit in women faces that they won't like.
WWE shows are entirely scripted but the face and beauty of women still is a personal area...:lol
Not even in the days of Marilyn or Rita Hayworth women would allow that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't really to comment the topic but that Torrie Wilson pic is great.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

all of them


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Even if they've had one, no woman looks more ‘attractive’ to me. Except for Mandy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana Brooke.. Her face man and those duck lips

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

How dare you question Torrie's flawless face?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Haitch's cum confirmed magical powers.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I think the only main roster female that hasn't had work done is Asuka.

Here she is as Kana



















And as Asuka



















Even her chest is seemingly the same. Maybe one of the very few that never had them enhanced.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*You can understand Stephanie, cause she's in her 40s, she doesn't look great tbh but at least she was somewhat natural minus the boobs in her youth.

The others have that look to them now, in their 20s/30s & it shows.*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I dont understand women getting Botox in their 20s or 30s, like what the fuck? what are you trying to de-age at that age? surely thats the only reason to use it.

they strive for perfection then just end up ruining their selves, leave it alone.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If Becky had any work done it was very very minimal because Becky at 19 was just skinnier and a different hair color and more tanning spray. Same face basically.




Aslo Becky in her early 20's before WWE looked like this


----------



## MeowthMew (Jun 6, 2017)

I don’t think Sasha has had anything done. The only difference between her pre-WWE looks and now is hair dye, loss of baby fat in her cheeks and makeup. 

Bayley or Becky either. 

Carmella lip and facial fillers. 

Charlotte, boobs, botox and nose job. 

Mandy Rose, boobs, lips, nose and possible facial fillers. She wasn’t bad looking before. Just an enhanced version of her old face. Hope the pics attach.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow, Mandy really wasn't anything impressive before going under the knife. I always thought she kind of funny looking, she had kind of a Michael Jackson look to her. Can't really claim her has the "most beautiful" since she's had too much work done.

I think pretty much the majority of women have had work done, mostly breast enhancements. Brie Bella, Becky Lynch, Bayley, Sasha and AJ Lee are the only women I can think of that may have not had any work done. Maybe Paige as well but her face did look a little different when she returned even though it could just be the horrible way WWE made her up. 

Torrie still looks great, a lot of the older women still look good. Trish, Melina, Mickie and Layla are still looking good in their late 30s/early 40s. But there really isn't a reason for a woman looks to fade even in their 40s if they take proper care of themselves.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I didn't know Dana Brooke could look that good, i've always thought of her as ugly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have no clue and don't really care :draper2*


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! Mandy's before pics...i'm shook. She's flawless now though.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Mandy Rose i'm guessing with Breast implants and probably had work done on her face, same as Eva Marie and probably Trish Stratus.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Torrie Wilson looks younger now then in clips from I'm A Celebrity Get Me Outta Here from 2009, definitely had face fillers and or botox. Same with Natalya who now has limited facial expression.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Paige's lips look huge (and ugly) because of lipstick. 

Carmella's too, but I'm sure she also had injections.

I don't think Paige had a boob job. She just wears enhancing tops. If she ever had any, it was after her leaks.
I wish I had never seen Charlotte's breasts BTW...


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Becky had any work done it was very very minimal because Becky at 19 was just skinnier and a different hair color and more tanning spray. Same face basically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Becky really is just so fine... so SO fine.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

CGFforlife said:


> Asooka and Charllotte has boobjob I think
> Nikki Bela has plastic tits
> Bayley has nosejob(literally)


That’s some hard hitting reporting, my friend.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

MeowthMew said:


> I don’t think Sasha has had anything done. The only difference between her pre-WWE looks and now is hair dye, loss of baby fat in her cheeks and makeup.
> 
> Bayley or Becky either.
> 
> ...


Mandy looked pretty before getting "enhanced" to me, much better than right now where she just looks weird. And those photos really give a 1980s vibe. Makes me wonder if Mandy's faked her age, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Aslo Becky in her early 20's before WWE looked like this


She still looks good, but this one, I just have to do this...


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Holy shit that before pic of Mandy Rose reminds me of every high school girl that was fucking 30+ year olds back in th 1990s.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually asked in the SD thread last week if Charlotte had something done cos her face looked different.

And my Mum asked what was up with Carmella's lips cos they looked so much bigger.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The only one that I'm 100% sure she had no plastic surgery is Asuka


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Torrie has definitely had some work done, she almost looks like a different person compared to 2001. Still looks amazing though.

I concur with the Becky comments. Those eyes man.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What about Nia Jax.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

I think Naomi and Bianca belaire are both natural. 

I think charlottes had some face work done.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Paige looks like a melting candle.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

A lot easier to list who hasn’t. 

Asuka, Nia and Brie. All the Riot Squad girls. That it?

Edit: Actually Sasha and Bayley as well.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Laquane Anderson said:


> I think Naomi.


Naomi talked about her boob job on Total Divas.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

The one that bothers me the most is Dana Brooke

In NXT she looked fit and athletic. It was a very good look for her. But then she got a MASSIVE boob job and now she looks terrible. Plus she has put on some weight to go along with it. It drastically killed her look.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> Wow! Mandy's before pics...i'm shook. She's flawless now though.


Really? I find her fake look nasty. I mean I’d bang her but just not a fan of that overly fake look.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

MEMS said:


> Really? I find her fake look nasty. I mean I’d bang her but just not a fan of that overly fake look.


It's the poor make up they give them.

Even with the lip job (and possibly nose job) she is really pretty and natural looking with no (or little) make up on.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

CRCC said:


> It's the poor make up they give them.
> 
> Even with the lip job (and possibly nose job) she is really pretty and natural looking with no (or little) make up on.


It is insane how much makeup up those girls cake on to wrestle.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

MEMS said:


> It is insane how much makeup up those girls cake on to wrestle.


And most of them look better with (much) less make up on.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

P Thriller said:


> The one that bothers me the most is Dana Brooke
> 
> In NXT she looked fit and athletic. It was a very good look for her. But then she got a MASSIVE boob job and now she looks terrible. Plus she has put on some weight to go along with it. It drastically killed her look.


she's going for that Stephanie McMahon type of look


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Imo it looks like Carmella, Charlotte look like they had some
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man and they say Charlotte looks manly now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Paige definitely got some work done on her lips but not from lip injections, if you know what I mean


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I doubt Bliss or Becky has had anything done


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

MEMS said:


> It is insane how much makeup up those girls cake on to wrestle.


Yes.



CRCC said:


> And most of them look better with (much) less make up on.


And yes.




But then I've always preferred women who wear less makeup.

:draper2

On a funny side note a friend of mine who wore a lot of make up was in a porno where her... let's say scene partner... kept referring to it as her "whore mask" ever since that I can't look at someone who really cakes on the makeup the same way :lol


----------



## ethanscott (Jun 19, 2018)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> First off this thread isn't for any type of hate on plastic surgery, I just find it interesting on who has had work done and who has not.
> 
> Some of them look hotter because of it and some don't, IMO.
> 
> ...


It seems highly likely that they get botox treatments done.
It's not just wrestlers that get botox done, anyone who has to maintain a nice face on stage or on TV will get it done.
Botox is not something unnatural. It is a temporary solution to wrinkles.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The answer is still all of them.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I assume Ronda, Sarah and Becky had nothing done. I don't think Sasha has. Carmella I have no idea, could just have thicker lips than average.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Becky just has those good genes, did anyone see those pictures of her Mom doing a larger advert back in the 80's I think, she looks the splitting image of how Becky looks now. The only thing I don't like about Becky is her overuse of Spray Tan, it looks like she's swimming in it lol. 

But no way has she had any work done. Same goes for Asuka. And a few others. 

But I don't believe any of them are forced to do it, they know with bigger breasts and tighter cheekbones that pervy wrestling fan will buy their merch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If lip injections and botox are consider plastic surgery I would say 90% of the female roster have had something done. The only one I can say for sure has had nothing done would be Asuka, the rest I don't know.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

I can list down the Naturals

Sarah Logan
Liv Morgan
Asuka 
Dakota Kai
Ruby Riot (needs a nose job)
Ember Moon
Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ethanscott said:


> It seems highly likely that they get botox treatments done.
> It's not just wrestlers that get botox done, anyone who has to maintain a nice face on stage or on TV will get it done.
> Botox is not something unnatural. It is a temporary solution to wrinkles.


Please don't bump old threads.


----------

